# RPM band for Rude 9.9?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What year? Model? 2 or 4 stroke?

find it here....

http://www.piranha.com/Evinrude_Outboards.php


----------



## Springfield (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry, mine is:

1990 Evinrude 9.9 hp  2-stroke
The guide says WOT=5000 to 6000 rpm (not verified)

Thanks for the link!


----------

